# New at diy'ing



## Unicorn (5/8/19)

Hey everyone, i am fairly new to diy'ing but decided to do my own as it is way more cost effective and i save alot of money plus it is very exciting.
I just want to knoe if anyone has a recipe that is similar or close to Fresh iced mango and, fistbump and snowball? Any recipes you have that you can share thats close to these flavours. Please share. Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/8/19)

Hey and welcome here

I havent tasted the mangos you mention here but give my mango recipe a shot, its very close and just as good as Nasty Cushman Mango

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/3012039/Mangtrio

You can sub all mango in this recipe for FE Mango at 5% as well if you dont have CBE FSA Mango's as they are only available from Flavour World SA. 

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/8/19)

Hi @Unicorn , check out the diy threads on the site, some great ideas and recipes on there,

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

A diy guide from @RichJB whick gives some insight to everything diy, definitely worth a read,
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Snowball recipy by @Faheem777
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-bakery-recipes.t26650/page-11#post-745956 , mixed but still steeping, so cant give an impression yet, but can’t wait to try it.

Haven’t mixed @StompieZA Mangtrio yet, waiting for warmer weather but looking forward to do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Unicorn (5/8/19)

Unicorn said:


> View attachment 173851
> View attachment 173852
> Hey everyone, i am fairly new to diy'ing but decided to do my own as it is way more cost effective and i save alot of money plus it is very exciting.
> I just want to knoe if anyone has a recipe that is similar or close to Fresh iced mango and, fistbump and snowball? Any recipes you have that you can share thats close to these flavours. Please share. Thanks in advance


Hey everyone, thank you for all the advice i will definitely give it a try. And let you know how it goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (5/8/19)

Damn.....read this topic name as "new to dying".......thought to myself......aren't we all?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Unicorn (6/8/19)

zadiac said:


> Damn.....read this topic name as "new to dying".......thought to myself......aren't we all?


----------

